# what type piranha is this?



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey guys is this a rhom?


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry, here he is


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

and here...


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

here


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

here


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

im not sure but i dont think thats a rhom, but i could be wrong


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

Frank Magallanes, if your out there i would be interested in hearing from ya.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

juvi serra rhom or spilo cf


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't seen spotting like that before.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This is the P sold over the last year as Peruvian High Back Rhom, I haven't seen one over 4" yet so at this point I am not convinced it is actually a rhom. The black terminal band on the tail of this fish seems to fade away at 2.5" this isn't normal for a rhom. I have 7 of these myself and only 1 has red eyes and it is 3.5" TL.  I figure I will know more about these P's in about a year when they are a little bigger.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

hard to tell, probably a rhom if not its a spilo, my rhoms are identical to yours


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks alot guys


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have two of these fish, and i couldnt keep them together anymore. The guy you see, was just picking the tail on the smaller one (smaller one hasnt been photographed yet).


----------

